# Sex Party Và Lời Kể Của Người Trong Cuộc



## Xinh

*“1 girl 5 boy xưa lắm rồi”*
Phải đến lần thứ ba gặp mặt, trò chuyện,  thuyết phục và khẳng định sẽ không đưa bất cứ hình ảnh, tên, địa chỉ  hay thông tin thật của nhân vật, L. (19 tuổi, Hà Nội) mới dè dặt và bắt  đầu kể về một thế giới thác loạn tập thể sau những buổi trốn học. 





_Một bộ phận giới trẻ nghiện sex tập thể_



 L. kể: “Trong mỗi cuộc sex tập thể, số  thành viên nam sẽ nhiều hơn khoảng 20% so với thành viên 
nữ
. Khi đã đủ  hơi men, mỗi thành viên sẽ cắn chừng nửa viên thuốc lắc cho phê, sau đó  là đến màn bay tập thể. Các thành viên khi đã cắn thuốc vào thì họ nhảy  nhót điên cuồng và đôi khi không thể kiểm soát được bản thân.
 Mỗi một tiệc sex sẽ được “chủ bang”  (người cầm chịch) quyết định có bao nhiêu thành viên và liên hoan dưới  phương thức nào. Có khi, từng đôi sẽ sex riêng biệt, một nửa các cặp sẽ  được phép sex trước, nửa còn lại chỉ được nhìn để tăng độ say, độ nồng,  sau đó mới nhập cuộc. Có khi là buổi sex-party theo phương thức share  (chia sẻ).

Theo đó, cánh đàn ông sẽ dẫn theo hàng mới là người chịu chơi, biết đủ  các kiểu làm tình và chấp nhận share. Các thành viên sẽ tự nguyện đổi  hàng để tăng hứng thú. Đổi hàng thường diễn ra bất ngờ, tự nhiên khi một  thành viên này thấy bạn tình của đôi khác cuốn hút thì ngỏ ý trao đổi,  khi được sự đồng thuận cả đôi bên thì lập tức hành sự.

Các thành viên trong buổi sex tập thể theo cách share thường tiếp bạn  tình theo kiểu gối đầu liên tiếp, có khi hứng lên, một cô gái có thể làm  tình với 3 bạn tình. Bây giờ, sex tập thể theo kiểu một, hai nữ và năm  nam xưa lắm rồi! Hiện tại, bọn đệ của em còn sáng tạo thêm kiểu sex tập  thể giữa nhiều nữ nhưng chỉ có từ một đến hai nam”.

Cũng theo lời kể của L., trong các cuộc làm tình tập thể, các thành viên  không dùng bao cao su để có thể vui tới bến. Phòng dùng cho sex tập thể  nhất định phải là ghế hoặc đệm, có sân khấu riêng. Theo đó, giá một  phòng VIP có tường cách âm phục vụ tiệc sex (50m) chừng 40 - 50 triệu  đồng cho một đêm, chưa kể các chi phí cho rượu ngoại, thuốc lắc, ke, DJ,  nhân viên phục vụ…

Một số vũ trường, quán bar có tiếng ở Hà Nội (L. kể một lô xích xông,  nhưng PV không tiện nêu tên) là nơi mà chỉ những teen đại gia mới dám  bao các thành viên của CLB sex-party vào xõa trước khi chuyển tới địa  điểm cuối cùng cho màn liên hoan xác thịt. Ngoài ra, một trào lưu khác  để tổ chức sex tập thể là núp bóng các buổi off của một hội nào đó. Ban  đầu, các thành viên tụ họp chè chén với nhau, khi tất cả đã ngà ngà say  thì màn chính mới bắt đầu.

Một tay chơi có số má của Hà thành vừa gác kiếm tiết lộ: “Hiện nay, trên  mạng xuất hiện rất nhiều hội với cái tên như hội nông dân L.X, hội  chồng tìm bà xã, hội tìm ông xã thực chất đều là những CLB sex tập thể  trá hình...

Sex tập thể hiện nay không còn thông thường như trước nữa, số lượng bạn  tình và những kiểu sex đã được sáng tạo theo hướng hoang dã. Có những  buổi sex mà 
phụ nữ
 là trung tâm, hàng chục đàn ông cùng lúc sẽ động chạm  và phục vụ một thành viên nữ. Tuy nhiên, nhiều cuộc sex tập thể hiện  nay lại chuộng hình thức một thành viên nam sex với năm 
phụ nữ
 trở lên.

Điều kiện của thành viên nam này rất cao và đã được “thử” từ trước. Nếu  thành viên nam trung tâm này không làm thỏa mãn năm bạn tình thì chủ trì  của CLB sex-party sẽ thay người khác vào lần sau.   
*Những "bãi đáp" tại gia*


Ngoài những buổi liên hoan xác thịt tại những phòng VIP 
khách sạn
, nhà  nghỉ, những quán karaoke phục vụ dân chơi tới bến, những cuộc sex tập  thể hiện nay còn có bãi đáp mới là tại gia.

Hồng Phương (Q. Đống Đa, Hà Nội, một dân chơi nức tiếng đã gác kiếm) cho  biết, trong nhóm sex-party, đa phần là sự góp mặt của những cậu ấm cô  chiêu. Với những quý tử ngoại tỉnh, bố mẹ không ngại chi tiền tỷ tậu nhà  riêng, tậu xe xịn để tiện việc học tập tại thành phố. Và những địa điểm  này bắt đầu trở thành bãi đáp tại gia cho những cuộc liên hoan xác thịt  bất tận, cho những buổi off tới bến.

“Những bãi đáp tại gia được trang bị các thiết bị phục vụ tối tân nhất  như đèn led, loa thùng cỡ lớn, cộng với đó là một DJ riêng, phục vụ nhạc  theo yêu cầu cho những thiếu gia tiêu tiền như nước. Nhạc DJ remix-  nonstop là yếu tố cực kì quan trọng cho từng hiệp để có một chuyến bay  hoàn hảo.

Theo đó, người DJ đạt chuẩn phải là người biết phối nhạc theo từng hiệp,  từng cấp độ để các dân chơi tăng hứng thú, có một cuộc bay trọn vẹn.  Nếu DJ không làm cho các thành viên tăng hứng thú theo từng hiệp thì lập  tức bị loại, một DJ khác chờ sẵn sẽ thế chân.

Một đêm phục vụ nhạc cho những màn liên hoan xác thịt, những DJ này sẽ  được trả từ 10 - 15 triệu đồng, Phương nói. Hồng Phương còn tiết lộ, một  thứ không thể thiếu trong các buổi sex-party là thuốc lắc và ke, mà  nhất định phải là ke kim tuyến, vì độ phê cao.

Với những cuộc sex tập thể tại gia, các thành viên sẽ chia tiền theo đầu  người. Tuy nhiên, vì không phải trả chi phí tiền phòng nên số tiền các  thành viên góp không quá lớn.

Một teen nữ tên My Anh (Q. Hoàng Mai, Hà Nội) tiết lộ: “Sex tập thể tại  gia vừa tiết kiệm lại an toàn, không lo cơ quan chức năng phát hiện.  Trong mỗi cuộc sex tại gia, để tạo hứng thú ban đầu, các thành viên  thường chuẩn bị bồn tắm với nước hoa hồng, ghế tra tấn, khăn bịt mắt và  một số đồ chơi kích dục nhỏ. Các thành viên sẽ cùng tắm, chơi những trò  chơi mang tính kích dục.

Thậm chí, My Anh còn cho biết, nhóm bạn ruột của cô đang có ý định lập  kỷ lục về số lượng người tham gia một cuộc sex tập thể, số người dự kiến  có thể lên tới cả trăm người.


> Cảnh báo về một sự thiếu hụt trong định hướng nhân cách
> “Trào lưu sex tập thể rất dễ lây lan và cuốn các bạn trẻ vào vòng  xoáy khó giải thoát. Có khi, chỉ cần một lần được tham gia, được thử một  sex-party, các bạn trẻ đã thấy thích thú và khi đã trực tiếp làm và  thường xuyên lặp lại thì thành nghiện.
> Những sự việc này trong giới trẻ là do ảnh hưởng của lối sống Tây hóa  vào giới trẻ hiện nay quá lớn, trong suy nghĩ của các em không còn cái  gọi là thuần phong mỹ tục nữa. Trào lưu trên là do sự thiếu hụt về việc  định hướng suy nghĩ và nhân cách từ phía nhà trường, gia đình và cả xã  hội.
> Thiết nghĩ, xã hội cần dành cho các em nhiều sự quan tâm hơn nữa”.




 (Chuyên gia tâm lý Trịnh Trung Hòa)


----------

